# Craftsman "All-in-one" Rotary Cutting Tool



## MsDebbieP

I think that is what we bought a couple years ago.. I had looked at the Dremel and then saw this and thought.. hmm cheaper and with more gadgets… yah.
It was so complicated to put together and switch the pieces that I just cried…. I haven't touched it since (and I've purchased a Dremel)


----------



## roman

I'm a firn believer in, "you get what you pay for". not having owned one I cannot really comment but I have owned a few dremels.

Some of the cons you mention would, by the very nature of the tool, be true to all, including foredom, dremel, Guesswein in that they are all dusty, all should be used with hearing and resperatory protection. I am certainly not a fan of some "off shore" products but the fact of the matter is, almost all appliances are made in china, most tools are made china and more and more hardware is made in china. We automatically assume that anything and everything that is made in china is of poor quailty not even knowing that the canned beans we eat, were grown here, and canned over there. That would even go for a whole lot of car parts put into North American vehicles and yet I and we….curse.

I think that most "cases" require a photographic memory to re-pack it, much like a tent that comes with a wrapper…....who can fit the tent back in the bag?, unless of course you up the anti and spend a lot more cash but then again, not every one needs a tent or tool to bring to Everest.

The Dremels I bought suddenly went BOOM, parts everywhere and have since bought a foredom, in fact, I now own three foredoms with varying degrees of success from some the accesorries. I dont mean to say that Dremel gets 1 star because I realize that I used the tool for something it was never engineered to do.

The beloved President Ronald Reagen buried the USSR, the walls crumbled due to the fact, he and his great nation spent the other side into the ground through the arms race. I sometimes wonder if China didnt learn that one and add another step…..........we buy there product and spend ourselves into the ground <vbg>Do I think it's fair, ................no I dont but we all seem to love our Wal-Marts and CanadianTire stores

I read every one of these reviews and would concur with your opinion of this product, so might I say thank you to you, and everyone else who takes the time to write about a product but for 60 bucks….? what did you expect?

Best Regards

Food for thought!


----------



## Karson

Lay it on the line Dadoo. The MFG's might get their act together.


----------



## Dadoo

Actually $60.00 was a very good price as this "new" unit sold at Sears for $150.00-180.00. And the housing is very thick plastic; I figure it should easily survive a fall of 10' to the pavement. I've also owned a battery powered Dremel and it eventually died and wouldn't recharge. It's case was very thin and it was very clumsy to operate due to being top heavy with that battery pack. And I'm not "dissing" the Chinese as a race. It's their construction and quality management that sucks! Remember the 60's? When anything Japanese was junk? Then the 70's and 80's brought on the Tiawanese junk? Today the Japanese produce some of the best stuff out there. The Tiawanese are running a close second but China…They put their factory managers to death because they put toxic crap in dog food. Give them time. Some day "Made in China" may mean something better. Until then, whenever I need to drive a bearing out of a hub, I grab my Chinese sockets.


----------



## MsDebbieP

(not wanting to start something.. but we do have to remember that if it is "our" product and it is made somewhere else, we are STILL responsible for the quality and the product that comes back…. they made it, but they made it to our requirements. )

And … back to the original post..


----------



## grovemadman

I have a Rotozip 5 and it is cool for notching tiles and ceramic profile mouldings In/around showers. Thats mainly what I use mine for. It comes with a nice little duffel bag with plenty of pockets to store stuff in. I find it a bit too Big to do tiny detailed work, it is loud too! It can get wild at times and the right angle attachment just stopped working for some strange reason and I've only used that attachment twice. I used to break a lot of bits until I actually sat down and watched the instruction video, haven't broke one since. Bosch makes it and they are sending another right angle attachment out to me, they were nice to deal with.


----------



## boboswin

I don't know how these offshore knockoffs compare with the rotozip but I have used mine for various tile and ceramic installations.
I have no regrets although I don't use it as often as some of my other tools

Bob


----------



## motthunter

my rotozip gets a workout and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I am not a craftsman guy… all i have from them is an ancient radial arm saw I got as a gift and some socket wrenches.,


----------



## LeeJ

The Dremel unit seems to be well made, but I really don't use it too much.

I got a pretty big assortment of goodies with it, including a router base, which I have used for inlay work, which is why I bought it.

I like it though.

Lee


----------



## casperfiona

I do agree that one reaps what one has paid for!! I have seen this little monster at work. It ain't designed for precision applications although it does have fancy components. Then again if you are after a more reliable & durable machine(s) such as a e.g. a Dremel multipro series or that bulge of a motor hanging on a stand.
* High-speed multipro rotary tool provides up to 35,000-37,000(export model) 
rpm to make projects easier
* Comfort grip housing for easier handling and better control
* Lightweight design makes it easy to use in any position
* Click-and-set on/off switch allows more precise speed selection
* Cool-running ball bearing construction provides smooth and quiet operation
* Replaceable motor brushes help extend tool life
* Accepts more than 150 Dremel accessory bits
* Can be used with a variety of versatile attachments
* Five year warranty
* Flexi-shaft attachment 
* Pilot Led light attachment
Or use that bulge of a hanging motor extended w/a flexi-shaft accommodating various sizes of hand pieces
Great for engraving, craftsmen wood work or engraving, or dental work…!!It would rarely fail you…unless if 
it were a fake/imitation or a factory fluke. It's like the original Makita tools made in Japan. Tested & true!
I've used the router attachments, drill press, and all attachments available with these….They never failed me since 1995…. Well they are considered over worked by now but they're still running… & running cool! So that's what we call quality! I've bought a number of Sears(Craftsman) machine tool products
I'm so sorry to say they're not as good a quality as their former lifetime hand tools (USA made). and so to speak… these neo-Craftsman of the 90's are but impressive in tool presentation (like an advertisement) However, when it comes to duty cycle & deliverables you can count the service hours with your fingers before they're bound to konk out…...... soooo-soorry but that's the marketing scheme here. If it konks… you buy… don't complain coz' you're getting a cheappy. You are not being gyped… you just get what you pay for 

The best advice is to save up, read up, and choose the best your money can pay. The you are bound to be gratified with no after sales remorse


----------



## pizmo

One thing to keep in mind about craftsman products….they always were cheap tools sold at a premium price with a lifetime warranty *WHICH DOES NOT APPLY TO POWER TOOLS OR EXPENDABLE PARTS *(eg bits, blades etc.). CON…I have broken many craftsman hand tools over the yearsand had to go to the store to get a replacement PRO…Sears has replaced them no or few questions asked (except maybe to laughingly ask how big the breaker bar was as they gave me a replacement  ). There are a couple of ways to provide a lifetime warranty and still make money…build a tool that won't break often or build one cheap enough to afford replacing them and charge 3-4 times the cost (which is what Sears does). People buy craftsman power tools because of the name thinking that the tool will last and be backed up by a lifetime warranty but don't read the fine print. The moral of the story is that you get what you pay for and be sure of what you're buying before you pay for it.
--just my humble opinion for whatever it's worth


----------



## Tim_456

I have the same set up and when I got it I thought "this is going to ROCK!" well, I used the metal cutting wheel to cut some aluminum siding and it worked great. Until something got torqued and I can no longer remove the mechanism. Now it's just junk. Bummer, and I know I got what I paid for, but for a bit more it really would've been a great idea and product.


----------



## Jerryskid

I recently got this set as part of a group of tools I purchased from a friend. So far all I have done is test it out on some aluminum scrap. Ok, this is like a Dremel after it went through puberty. 30k RPM with plenty of torque behind it. When you turn it on you can feel a significant centrifugal force as well as the wind. I used a Dremel abrasive cutoff wheel and zipped through a 1/4" aluminum bar very quickly. In all honestly, It's too powerful to do things a Dremel is good for, and a little less than a DIE grinder. I wouldn't recommend gifting this to a minor. The main downside that I see thus far…at least for my taste is the lack of variable speed. It has 2 speeds, and both of them are too fast to do the delicate measured work I occasionally use my Dremel for.


----------

